# Roll cutter blades



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Is it possible to somehow sharpen roll cutter blades? I know that sounds like a cheapskate idea I just can't get to a store that has them at the moment so I wondered if anyone had tried this.

Thanks for any info

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Is it possible to somehow sharpen roll cutter blades? I know that sounds like a cheapskate idea I just can't get to a store that has them at the moment so I wondered if anyone had tried this.
> 
> Thanks for any info
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


BPC, if you can somehow mount them onto the end of a wood dowel, and centered, you could potentially chuck it in a drill and spin sharpen it against maybe some 400-600 wet/dry sand paper ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to somehow sharpen roll cutter blades? I know that sounds like a cheapskate idea I just can't get to a store that has them at the moment so I wondered if anyone had tried this.
> ...


That's brilliant dill give it a shot!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes... it can be revived somewhat with a loaded strop and patience to work around the blade. It can also be done with fine (1500 or 2000) sandpaper, using the sandpaper like a strop on a hard surface. Don't hone or grind freehand because you risk altering the circumference. A stropping motion is pretty safe, I think. You should be able to see the portion on the blade's bevel where you have worked quite easily because the steel isn't very hard and scratches/shines up when worked on. Just be careful you dont cut yourself when you do this...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is how I do it .






https://slingshotforum.com/topic/45493-razor-sharp-rotary-blades/


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

treefork said:


> Here is how I do it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See now that's just smart.

Very nice sir 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

I almost had to figure this out the other day, when luckily I found my new blade. But this is great info to have. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have put a bolt through the hole in the blade (i think it was 8mm) and put a nut on it, chucked it in a drill and spun it against a strop. However now I use a tool made to sharpen the rotary blades. The one I have was $10 US. It is easy to use and seems a little safer. The one I use is like this one, just a different brand: https://www.amazon.com/Quilting-Bear-Premium-Universal-Sharpener/dp/B07K7P186F/ref=pd_lpo_201_t_1/143-5286271-0312439?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07K7P186F&pd_rd_r=5bdb1e35-32cc-4600-9091-bfcd7feea2d1&pd_rd_w=V7yYF&pd_rd_wg=WhqCk&pf_rd_p=7b36d496-f366-4631-94d3-61b87b52511b&pf_rd_r=2AWQRFE1NA90ZK7RXCBV&psc=1&refRID=2AWQRFE1NA90ZK7RXCBV


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks TreeFork for sharing.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

What the heck??! I didn't think possible. This is the THIRD hot tip for my SlingBrain in just one week???!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool info and great video. This topic got brought up in perfect time, I just ordered a rotery blade today should be her monday the 29th. I also bought 200 1/2 inch steel ball bearing ammo. :imslow:


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I use the stropping method like @urbanshooter.

A sharpie mark on the blade helps me track my progress.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

It's just easier to use tubes! :rofl:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Treeman great video. I like your way better than mine. I bolted mine down to a piece of 1x4 with just the edge hanging over then used a strop on a board kinda like you'd use a rasp or file. Cardboard wheels?? Totally new to me! Get them at lowes?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Treeman great video. I like your way better than mine. I bolted mine down to a piece of 1x4 with just the edge hanging over then used a strop on a board kinda like you'd use a rasp or file. Cardboard wheels?? Totally new to me! Get them at lowes?


One source Steve.....MDF Wheels









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Im so glad my old man taught me to always ask questions. On this forum it always gets great topics going with much discussion of different methods.

Loving the exchange of ideas here, I'm an engineer at heart lol.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I also use the drill-waterstone (or strop) trick. Cutter is bolted, drill is fixed, waterstone in my hand. Easy to keep an angle.









It works, but for some reason it never compares with new blades.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm sure someone probably already found these, but if not, I've used rotary cutters forever and found these a few years ago. They fit my Olfa 45mm cutters and cut well and are so cheap that there's almost no need to even bother sharpening. I always cut on a 1/4" thick LDPE backing board so the blade never rolls across anything hard that will dull the blade. Just a fraction of the cost of new brand name blades. 
Charles

https://www.harborfreight.com/pack-of-2-carpet-cutter-replacement-blades-97642.html


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Perfect! I should get my 1st cutter tomorrow.

Now im almost wanting it to get dull. Ive got a lot of cutting to make. Which means more bands. More shooting. More destruction. More fun! Come on tomorrow!

im going to shoot you away.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Bellman said:


> I'm sure someone probably already found these, but if not, I've used rotary cutters forever and found these a few years ago. They fit my Olfa 45mm cutters and cut well and are so cheap that there's almost no need to even bother sharpening. I always cut on a 1/4" thick LDPE backing board so the blade never rolls across anything hard that will dull the blade. Just a fraction of the cost of new brand name blades.
> Charles
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/pack-of-2-carpet-cutter-replacement-blades-97642.html


Yeah those are actually pretty good blades in my experience. I still resharpen my blades but that is mainly due to having the tools set up to do so already


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't use them often, but paper sharpening wheels are definitely NOT a gimmick. Amazing how well they work????.

Charles


----------



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

Yes they make a sharpener specifically for roller cutter blades. JoAnn's sells a few rotary sharpeners along with some other places. I plan on getting one myself soon because rotary blades are way over priced compared to utility knife replacement blades.

https://foniks.org/rotary-blade-sharpener/.

No idea which one to get yet. So I will have to do some research. Because of the blades shape I would think it would be difficult to sharpen without some sort of specialized sharpening device.


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

For everyone who wants to go really cheap. You can even use aluminum foil to sharpen a your blade.


----------



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

Yes they make a sharpener specifically for roller cutter blades. JoAnn's sells a few rotary sharpeners along with some other places. I plan on getting one myself soon because rotary blades are way over priced compared to utility knife replacement blades.

https://foniks.org/rotary-blade-sharpener/.

No idea which one to get yet. So I will have to do some research. Because of the blades shape I would think it would be difficult to sharpen without some sort of specialized sharpening device.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I got a cheapie rotary cutter when I ordered my template cutter from GZK store. Is it worth while to invest in a "name brand" like fiskar or Olfa? Or maybe just upgrade the blade which seems to make more sense? I have three OLFA blade tools at home so I am partial to that product...but am open to recommendations based on real experience..thanks. Any models recommended?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

My wife being an artist has everything already, so I've been able to use 4 different cutters. The guillotine style worked fine on straight cuts and small tapers, but I've gotten to where I use the large 65mm fiscars heavy duty crafting cutter. It comes with a 65mm wheel and between the 65mm and the 60mm, there is a difference but the 60mm replacement blades that I bought saved some money and work fine. The 45mm is just ok and it's no comparrison. The only mistake cuts that I had happened with the 45mm... The 65mm is smooth, straight cutting, and it allows me to cut past the full length of the 11" taper cutter that I bought. I usually cut 13-1/2" to 14" tapered bands for full butterfly and I will build my own taper jig when we move into our new house this week. Buy the 65mm 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MV443B2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YF8RVG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Bulk-Buy-Fiskars-Rotary-Cutter/dp/B000YZ7RE8/ref=sr_1_3?crid=31CMHW54UZH8F&dchild=1&keywords=65mm+fiskars+blades&qid=1611589204&sprefix=65mm+fiscars%2Caps%2C1089&sr=8-3


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks Reed..I have a 60mm already so I will just get the blades....


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Hopefully this is in the right section.. When I started a few months ago, I bought a cheap self healing mat($9) but lots of 5 star reviews, and I received a generic 60mm cutter with my bands order from GZK. I was having trouble making totally clean cuts, trying different techniques..so I bought another cutter OLFA from amazon which is a brand i know. I cut a set of bands and it worked well.

Today when I was trying a new set, I was having no success. Almost like the blade was only good for one cutting?

So my question is.

1. Do I need to get a better mat?

2. Do I need to find or try another blade(they sure feel sharp)

Is there something wrong with my technique...it seems I will get a good cute..EXCEPT for one tiny place...then when I go back and try to fix it...of course it messes up. Very frustrating.. I get little thin strands along the edge.

How hard do you guys press when you cut...on a scale from 1 to 5 ...5 being very hard...

I am suspecting my mat but I want to ask here before I spend more for one..

thanks.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

eaglerockdude said:


> Hopefully this is in the right section.. When I started a few months ago, I bought a cheap self healing mat($9) but lots of 5 star reviews, and I received a generic 60mm cutter with my bands order from GZK. I was having trouble making totally clean cuts, trying different techniques..so I bought another cutter OLFA from amazon which is a brand i know. I cut a set of bands and it worked well.
> 
> Today when I was trying a new set, I was having no success. Almost like the blade was only good for one cutting?
> 
> ...


My first guess would be your blade. I feel like I was in the same situation you are describing a few months ago. I looked up some Youtube vids on sharpening a rotary cutter blade and decided to use the strop sharpening technique. It did take some time (30min) and effort, but with patience, I was able to bring my blade back to life and it made the cutting so much easier. I decided to use the strop because I already owned one and because I felt it was low risk. The blade is so thin and you don't need much to take it from kinda sharp to really sharp.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I ordered some new blades, and I also have a stone sharpener. May I ask, how hard do you push down? do you push down really hard or just smoothly so to speak. Just wondering.

Man..that latex is weird to cut right?

Ok thanks for the feedback. If the blade approach does not work, I will try a new mat.



Harry Knuckles said:


> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully this is in the right section.. When I started a few months ago, I bought a cheap self healing mat($9) but lots of 5 star reviews, and I received a generic 60mm cutter with my bands order from GZK. I was having trouble making totally clean cuts, trying different techniques..so I bought another cutter OLFA from amazon which is a brand i know. I cut a set of bands and it worked well.
> ...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You could try a new mat, but if you're getting a hairline, they may have messed up and stuck 2 blades in on accident. With a good blade, they will last a long time. I get hundreds of cuts out of one blade.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Make sure that the straight edge you are using is solid and be sure to press that firmly down against the latex. If it is flexible and not held in place the latex has a tendency to squish out in places (especially the ends) and you will get uneven or incomplete cuts. As far as how hard to press down on the roller, it's something you have to get a feel for. Best I can do is to say press down with moderate force, as if you were trying to cut into the mat, but not through it. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

eaglerockdude said:


> I ordered some new blades, and I also have a stone sharpener. May I ask, how hard do you push down? do you push down really hard or just smoothly so to speak. Just wondering.
> 
> Man..that latex is weird to cut right?
> 
> ...


When cutting latex I press firmly but not super hard, like cutting a pizza maybe, or when you cut a soft-ish cheese. It's very difficult to describe pressure.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

ok guys thanks. I just keep coming back to the fact that I now have two cutters with two different blades same issue....I bought some more blades highly rated waiting on delivery...I have seen some reviews where people said their cutter came with "lousy or unsharp" blades..possible I guess.....I want to head down to Joans fabric store and actually feel some mats in person so see if there is a difference. My mat is pretty hard...I am thinking a soft one is better for cutting....keep u posted. Sometimes buying online based on reviews just does not "cut it" :>)


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Mats are hard. Almost feel like plastic. You don't want a soft material under the latex.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Rather hard, steady pressure and medium speed.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Harry Knuckles said:


> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully this is in the right section.. When I started a few months ago, I bought a cheap self healing mat($9) but lots of 5 star reviews, and I received a generic 60mm cutter with my bands order from GZK. I was having trouble making totally clean cuts, trying different techniques..so I bought another cutter OLFA from amazon which is a brand i know. I cut a set of bands and it worked well.
> ...


I don't think all new blades are of equal sharpness so it could just be your blade. I have noticed this with matt cutter blades. Some blades brand new right from the package are good for two cuts and then they shred the matt (that goes around the picture). Other blades from the same package are good for 5-10 cuts before they become dull. Lower priced box cutter blades sometimes exhibit this problem too in my experience. Just yesterday I was wondering if you could sharpen these rotary blades, and so my question has been answered. I love this forum!


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

i use a 60mm rotary cutter with a 3mm x 50mm aluminium flatbar as the ruler, when i am not useing my ajustable template with the grub screws that is and i have found the most accurate is to have the small end of the tapper closest to you and push the cutter away from yourself you can even trim small amounts this way try pulling the cutter towards you and you cant do that pushing away you get even pressure and a great cut


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

When cutting, I like to have everything near the edge of the table so that I can hook my thumb under the edge. That gives me better leverage to hold the ruler in place.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I did a quick test today. I took my old generic cutter...and it cut fine. Average pressure. I took the OLFA and it missed a small spot or two..which of course ruins it..with pretty much the same pressure etc.

1. I ran my finger nail around the entire of both blade edges slowly, and I could feel some sort of tiny irregularity on the OLFA. I confirmed with a magnifying glass...a tiny flaw.

2. I lay down a piece of latex flat, no guide, and rolled the OLFA cutter blade over it watching the blade cut. When it missed a spot, I lifted the cutter up and felt the blade at that spot. It was the flawed area. I found a couple on the blade.

So that was the cause. so I guess in the future I will run my finger nail over the whole blade to check for any aberrations. Can't assume the blade is perfect, even if its new. So I guess my issue is solved.

That said...I did manage to catch the top/back of my finger during the test and got a tiny cut...not bad though.

Better than a table saw I always say! Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

My grampa told me,"Nothing will cut th' fire outta you faster than a dull knife."

I almost cut the tip of a finger off trying to force a cutter like that.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

i use a 45mm cutter for trimming and the 60mm cutter for the actual bands, my 60mm rotary blade is the original one from about 18 months and 100 bandsets ago there cheap as chips and last a long time if used properly. i sharpened a 45mm blade once but why risk a bure on the blade there cheap the cost of the sharpener is about the amount of blades you would yous for a lifetime more really its false economy well in my book anyhow some thin rulers people use are not good on them thats why i use the 3mm x50mm aluminium flat bar the cutter slides along it perfectly, when i used the 45mm cutter with a stainless ruler years ago it was hit and miss and i did dull a blade not now though the yearly cost of blades for me is maybe a single dollar or 2 at most i have 20 dollars worth of blades and dont expect to need anymore 60mm for 10 or 15 years and i wont have to buy 45mm ever they dont have to be that great to cut of tags or cut of busted bandsets from pouches but only use that 60mm for straight cut bands. allso tighten the screw or check it regulary a wobbley blade makes crap bandsets


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Does anyone draw the blade toward you instead of pushing it away? Seems to work better for me to draw it than to push it.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I do. I did it instinctively the first time I used the tool. I hadn't thought about pushing it. I'll have to try that.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

cromag said:


> Does anyone draw the blade toward you instead of pushing it away? Seems to work better for me to draw it than to push it.


Yup. Hammer grip (blade down) and draw cut.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Mostly I push but with heavier latex I tend to pull.


----------

